
Google Music shutdown starts this month, music deleted in December - mplanchard
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1696302
======
speedgoose
I need to find an alternative to Google Photos.

~~~
mikecoles
If you're interested in self hosting, I've been using Piwigo.

[https://piwigo.org/](https://piwigo.org/)

